# Tooth Abscess



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

My poor old girl has an abscessed tooth or mouth abscess. It's on the jaw, so not CL, not to mention the herd is tested. 

I was just wondering if this was a vet only procedure, or is there something I can do? I hesitate to take her to our vet, our vet is NOT good with goats. She's older, 8 years, and my first goat. Poor girl is struggling to chew.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I would call a different vet if possible. If the abcess has burst clean it out well and see if it looks like it was a tooth or something that poked in and caused the abcess.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It's in her mouth, on the jaw I assume, not sure if it has burst or not. I can't see back in her mouth, lol. The other vet and I aren't on good terms anymore, but I shall try.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm wondering do goats get abcessed teeth just like people? Like when you have a cavity & don't get it fixed? Maybe it should be pulled if it is infected. I have never had that type of tooth problem yet with any of my goats so I'm sorry not much help.


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

I to have a doe with a tooth abscess, So Im in the same boat as your. Ive tried feeling with it and really dont feel and abscess, but you can tell something is there. Shes had it for quite a while, then it seemed like it went away and now its back. So Im awaiting a reply too,

Adam


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't think it happens often and think I'll be calling up the vet. It' is not like a normal abscess, it feels like the jaw. Is it the same in yours?


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea, you can tell she has sometihng there, but you cant actually feel an abscess, its doesnt seem to hinder her in eating, but i know when I mess with it, she squarms..So it must be painful...ill get some pictures and share.

Adam


----------



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Heres her tooth abscess


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Alot of goats fail to live to ripe old ages, die of what is considered wasteing disease when it's dental health, just like horses. I am lucky in that I have a horse vet, so early on she asked me if I was going to float the girls teeth as they aged, so I was more aware of dental health in my goats. Soo important in Nubians since if you look back in Nubian History we come from such horrible bite faults.

Just like with us, antibiotics are in order, at the very least look in her mouth carefully...some banamine will take the edge off and if you put a piece of PVC in her mouth like a bit she can't bite you. Look to see if it isn't her cud clogged with something or a burr esepcially if you feed wheat hay or clover.

It could be a bottom molar and it can be her whole jaw from a dental point...where a bottom toother is missing and the top tooth not having anything to grind on, grows longer and pokes the bottom gum.

So take a look see, then give antibiotics if it is an abcess, once the swelling is down and she is better, pull the tooth if its her tooth and not her gums. Vicki


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I didn't think of the pvc pipe! Good idea... I'd have gone to investigate but I've been chomped by goats before, it's no fun. Perhaps I could rig up like a bridle thing real quick. 

My 'abscess' isn't nearly as big as your pic, maybe it's not an abscess for my doe and just a bad tooth or something... It just is a bit of protrusion that my others might not even notice - but same with everyone else, you can always tell with your own animals. Besides that she seems to eat daintily and acts all sore. 

Tomorrow I'll start antibiotics and take a look-see in her mouth.  \

thanks a ton, guys. This doe is pretty special to me, and promised her a nice retirement.


----------

